# The Election in Brixton



## Orang Utan (Apr 9, 2010)

how many constituencies does brixton reside in?
there's vauxhall and steatham. is any of brixton in dulwich and west norwood?
in my constituency, there's a scintillating lack of choice:
Conservative Glyn Chambers 
Workers Power Jeremy Drinkall 
Green Joseph Healy 
Labour Kate Hoey 
Socialist (GB) Daniel Lambert 
Liberal Democrat Caroline Pidgeon 

does anyone know much about the two left-wing candidates? 
i've had nothing through my door yet.


----------



## bi0boy (Apr 9, 2010)

The drink all chap has reams of stuff here: http://www.workerspower.com/index.php?id=11,2340,0,0,1,0


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 9, 2010)

I believe the SPGB candidate posts on here. And the trot has a blog here.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 9, 2010)

i wonder who it might be.
i can't abide voting for any of the big three and don't really want to vote for the greens at a national level, so i guess i have a choice between drinkall and lambert


----------



## Mairead (Apr 9, 2010)

Coldharbour is now in Dulwich and West Norwood which after having a look at the candidates does not fill me with joy  . . . 

http://www.yournextmp.com/seats/dulwich_and_west_norwood


----------



## Tricky Skills (Apr 9, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> i wonder who it might be.
> i can't abide voting for any of the big three and don't really want to vote for the greens at a national level, so i guess i have a choice between drinkall and lambert



I'm meeting up with Jeremy Drinkhall next week for an interview. I'll link to the details when I've posted it up.

Green Joseph Healy also has a blog. Sadly he hasn't been posting up much about local issues here on the ground in Vauxhall. He is also standing in the local council elections in Prince's ward, a bit like the dual candidacy of the Labour candidate in my Oval ward / East Hampshire.


----------



## ernestolynch (Apr 9, 2010)

What is it with these places that make them this way? 
Brighton
Bristol
Brixton


----------



## newbie (Apr 9, 2010)

they're all in Britain

What does the suffix bri- mean?


----------



## ernestolynch (Apr 9, 2010)

Latin for bean, I'm told.


----------



## ajdown (Apr 10, 2010)

Is there anywhere I can find a list of all the candidates standing in my area?  I've had nothing through the door apart from the big three parties.


----------



## newbie (Apr 10, 2010)

not an old Celt word meaning _place more interesting than here_?



nominations don't close until the 20th, so there's plenty of time.

according to wiki
_In December 2009, it was revealed by the Evening Standard that Liberal Democrat candidate Chris Nicholson had donated £288,000 to his party and given his local campaign £48,000.[4]  A previous £40,000 donation made by Mr Nicholson to the party had to be returned after being found to breach Electoral Commission rules.[5]_

which might explain the huge number of glossy leaflets we get.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 10, 2010)

ajdown said:


> Is there anywhere I can find a list of all the candidates standing in my area?  I've had nothing through the door apart from the big three parties.



http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/shared/election2010/results/constituency/e53.stm


----------



## WP member (Apr 10, 2010)

*Drinkall election manifesto online*

Jeremy Drinkall's election manifesto is online at his blog http://drinkall4vauxhall.blogspot.com/ (on the right hand column)

If anyone wants to help hand out leaflets or canvassing then feel free to contact the campaign.

There is also a facebook group and twitter for the campaign
http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/group.php?gid=305801429235&ref=ts


----------



## ajdown (Apr 10, 2010)

So by the looks of it there's nobody worth voting for.  Saves me getting up early I guess.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 10, 2010)

We've now had two leaflets from Tessa Jowell, and none from anyone else.


----------



## co-op (Apr 10, 2010)

Tricky Skills said:


> I'm meeting up with Jeremy Drinkhall next week for an interview. I'll link to the details when I've posted it up.
> 
> Green Joseph Healy also has a blog. Sadly he hasn't been posting up much about local issues here on the ground in Vauxhall. He is also standing in the local council elections in Prince's ward, a bit like the dual candidacy of the Labour candidate in my Oval ward / East Hampshire.



It's a bit different standing in local and general elections for your own area like Joseph Healey, than standing in London and Hampshire innit?


----------



## Tricky Skills (Apr 10, 2010)

co-op said:


> It's a bit different standing in local and general elections for your own area like Joseph Healey, than standing in London and Hampshire innit?



Absolutely. I can see that a local council candidate also running as a PPC in the same ward / constituency, at least shows a commitment to the local area.

There's a hell of a gulf between The Oval and East Hampshire though. Poor, poor form.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 11, 2010)

Thinking about who to vote for in Vauxhall brings home once again the ridiculousness of the current voting system. Even with a massive swing away from Labour, Kate Hoey is bound to keep her seat. I reckon the Greens and Lib Dems - and possibly even the anticapitalist candidate - are gonna pick up loads of extra votes, but a fat lot of good it will do anyone because Hoey will still get in. We need PR now.

What does Kate Hoey do for Vauxhall anyway? The only thing I ever see is the occasional Labour party leaflet. There was a time when she was in the news every week - Countryside Alliance one week, slagging off 'lycra-lout' cylists the next - or maybe I've not been looking hard enough....


----------



## Tricky Skills (Apr 17, 2010)

As promised, here's an interview I did with Jeremey Drinkall, the Anticapitalist candidate standing in Vauxhall.

Jermey is under no illusions about the reality of May 6th and the way that careerist politicians works. It was refreshing though to meet a local candidate who really wants to put across a local agenda.


----------



## zzande (Apr 18, 2010)

As a long term Conservative supporter and member (ssssssssssssh dont tell anyone!) I am surprised that Im really tempted to vote Lib Dem this coming election. They are the only party locally who care communicating, and what they are saying sounds good for the local area! We will see what the coming weeks brings I guess...


----------



## dannysp (Apr 19, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> I believe the SPGB candidate posts on here.



I do post here and The Socialist Party also has an election blog here.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Apr 19, 2010)

dannysp said:


> I do post here and The Socialist Party also has an election blog here.



5 posts in 2 years hardly qualifies!

still, i might vote for you if i like any of the other 4


----------



## whichfinder (Apr 20, 2010)

el-ahrairah said:


> 5 posts in 2 years hardly qualifies!



Qualifies for what?  



el-ahrairah said:


> still, i might vote for you if i like any of the other 4



Surely you mean 'don't' like?  But it's nothing to do with 'likes' or 'don't likes'.  The SPGB
only want votes from those who understand and want socialism.  Unlike all the others who just want votes!


----------



## g force (Apr 20, 2010)

The Streatham candidates have all been out in force - we've got Lewis Hamilton, sorry Chuka Umunna for Labour who's been active on the High Rd and door-to-door, Chris Nicholson (Lib Dems) who's been out and about. Hell even the Tory guy rang my bell the other week


----------



## netbob (Apr 20, 2010)

We finally got a leaflet through (greens): http://www.thestraightchoice.org/leaflet.php?q=1991


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Apr 20, 2010)

Interesting 'StopTheWar' organised hustings last night with a mix of candidates from the area.  No Kate Hoey or Chuka Umunna but they sent reasonable statements.  The Cons candidate just didn't turn up though The debate was worlds away from the mainstream spin.  Too much regurgitating of Marx perhaps but a few points well made.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Apr 20, 2010)

Yeah, it was old school Brixton politics 

Left vs Left - *my* revolution not yours. To stage this kind of debate in 2010, right in the middle of a General Election campaign where Leader's Debates are all the rage, really does do credit to Stop the War and Brixton.

Jeremy Drinkall is a very good public speaker. I'm sure the Socialist Party of GB candidate had some engaging ideas, but he was slightly crushed by his fellow Comrade.

The real rebel of the evening was LibDem PPC Chris Nicholson - blimey! 

Full credit for turning up and stating his opposition to Stop the War. Tally Hoey, Chuka and the Tories - VERY disappointing.

Bit more on the evening over here.


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 20, 2010)

el-ahrairah said:


> 5 posts in 2 years hardly qualifies!
> 
> still, i might vote for you if i like any of the other 4



You sure? 

I counted 14 posts this month alone.


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 20, 2010)

Tricky Skills said:


> Yeah, it was old school Brixton politics
> 
> Left vs Left - *my* revolution not yours. To stage this kind of debate in 2010, right in the middle of a General Election campaign where Leader's Debates are all the rage, really does do credit to Stop the War and Brixton.
> 
> ...



You really don't get the difference between Trotskyism and the SPGB, Tricky? 

Listened to your interview with Jeremy on your blog. Astonished to hear a leading Workers Power member endorsing the AWL candidate in the Camberwell and Peckham constituency.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 20, 2010)

I've had one election leaflet (I live on Moorlands Estate) from Kemi Adegoke, Conservative.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 20, 2010)

....I'm still waiting for my customary leaflet from Kate Hoey. I always get one from her, even though I'm not in her constituency. I feel slightly bereft.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Apr 21, 2010)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Interesting 'StopTheWar' organised hustings last night with a mix of candidates from the area.  No Kate Hoey or Chuka Umunna but they sent reasonable statements.


There was no need for Umanna to turn up as Jeremy Drinkall was there to urge electors in Streatham to vote for him. See here.


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 21, 2010)

Jean-Luc said:


> There was no need for Umanna to turn up as Jeremy Drinkall was there to urge electors in Streatham to vote for him. See here.



Your link's broken. Is this what you meant to link to?


----------



## threewheeled (Apr 21, 2010)

Lambeth have now published the complete candidate lists for constituencies of Dulwich & West Norwood, Streatham and Vauxhall here.  

I've conducted an indepth and serious(!) analysis of the Vauxhall candidates on my blog here.  I don't know much about any of the other constituencies, although Janus Polenceus stood as a candidate in the Princes Ward byelection in 2009, and some of his viewsrequire careful scrutiny.


----------



## ajdown (Apr 21, 2010)

I wonder if the Workers Revolutionary Party candidate will hit double figure votes?



> He added that the working class knows ‘that the ruling class is only interested in maintaining their position, and to do that they’ll have to make cuts and really fight the working class and destroy the gains the working class has made over the last generations’.



I assume he forgets that politicians are part of 'the ruling class' ...


----------



## fogbat (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah. Bet he's totally unaware of that.


----------



## stethoscope (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## ajdown (Apr 21, 2010)

I did look on their website and he does have an epic afro.  Still won't be voting for him though.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Apr 21, 2010)

Just seen the election leaflet for Rebecca Findlay, Green candidate for Streatham. It says:





> Of the four main parties Rebecca is the only woman running as MP for Streatham.


What's this supposed to mean? That in neighbouring Vauxhall and Dulwich & Norwood people shouldn't vote for the Green candidates there (who are men) but instead for the only women from "the four main parties" running as MPs, ie Kate Hoey and Tessa Jowell?


----------



## charcol (Apr 21, 2010)

Jean-Luc said:


> Just seen the election leaflet for Rebecca Findlay, Green candidate for Streatham. It says:What's this supposed to mean? That in neighbouring Vauxhall and Dulwich & Norwood people shouldn't vote for the Green candidates there (who are men) but instead for the only women from "the four main parties" running as MPs, ie Kate Hoey and Tessa Jowell?



Both of those are facing other women with Caroline Pidgeon (Lib) in Vauxhall and Kemi Adegoke (Con) in Dulwich and West Norwood. Still doesn't make sense though.


----------



## GeorgeG (Apr 22, 2010)

Has anyone seen the 'Election address' editions of Labour News that are doing the rounds for the council elections? The Herne Hill one has the grand headline 'TWO HORSE RACE IN HERNE HILL - Only Labour can beat the Tories', accompanied by an unreferenced graph, with no scale, suggesting that in Herne Hill Ward Labour have approx 45% of support, the Tories around 40% and the Liberals around 15% (my estimates, based on the sizes of the 3 bars) - and no mention of the Greens. 

I've got a vested interest in this - I'm one of the Green Party candidates in Herne Hill. In the last local election we got 36.7% of the vote (aggregated over 3 candidates), to Labour's 37.3%, and one of our candidates (Becca Thackray) got elected with more votes than any of the Labour candidates. We've asked Labour for an explanation for where they got the figures from and why we're not even featured on their graph.  

So far we've received 2 different stories. First, they tried to tell us the graph was based on the results of the London Mayor election, but then we pointed out that in Herne Hill Ward 58% of people voted for Ken and only 21% for Boris - hardly a tight 'two-horse race'. Now their election agent has told us the graph is "an illustration of our view of the respective strengths of the three main national parties in this area." In other words, they've made it up! 

Cynical? Dishonest? Willfully misleading? Or am I taking this too personally?

PS. I'm not deliberately ignoring the posts above about Rebecca Findlay's election leaflet - I just don't think I've an answer...


----------



## newbie (Apr 22, 2010)

Are there any major public hustings for Streatham, where all the candidates are likely to turn up?  I quite fancy seeing the christian nutter.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Apr 22, 2010)

GeorgeG said:


> Has anyone seen the 'Election address' editions of Labour News that are doing the rounds for the council elections? The Herne Hill one has the grand headline 'TWO HORSE RACE IN HERNE HILL - Only Labour can beat the Tories', accompanied by an unreferenced graph, with no scale,


This sort of thing was initiated and perfected by the LibDems, now other parties are using it. In any case, how can there be a two-horse race in an election area with 3 seats, ie where there will be 3 winners. There's nothing stopping voters picking and mixing amongst the candidates of different parties.


----------



## netbob (Apr 22, 2010)

The LCC hustings were good. Does anyone know of any others? None currently listed: http://questionyourcandidates.org.uk/seats/dulwich_and_west_norwood


----------



## charcol (Apr 22, 2010)

GeorgeG said:


> Has anyone seen the 'Election address' editions of Labour News that are doing the rounds for the council elections? The Herne Hill one has the grand headline 'TWO HORSE RACE IN HERNE HILL - Only Labour can beat the Tories', accompanied by an unreferenced graph, with no scale, suggesting that in Herne Hill Ward Labour have approx 45% of support, the Tories around 40% and the Liberals around 15% (my estimates, based on the sizes of the 3 bars) - and no mention of the Greens.



Labour have used exactly the same bar charts in their local leaflets for Ferndale and Gipsy Hill wards, so presumably it features in other wards too. 

It's clearly made up and designed to fit their narrative for the borough, so I wouldn't take it personally - they are trying to insult the intelligence of everyone in Lambeth, not just a selected few!


----------



## greenfox (Apr 22, 2010)

As a Labour Party member I dispair of the leaflets that we get to deliver - the rubbish they state is frankly insulting to the intelligence of the readers. 

I guess they are only really there to be glanced at and then swiftly transferred to the recycling bin. I doubt they would make anyone vote Labour - I suppose their main purpose is to get more supporters out to vote. To be fair the Labour ones are of a similar standard to the other parties' leaflets - although around my way only the Lib Dems are putting anything out. 

And as others have stated the two horse race is a well worn trick - the key is to pick whichever election is most beneficial whether its local council, general or European so that it appears that the worst scenario (mostly in lambeth the prospect of a Tory councillor) is stated and only a vote for the Labour/Lib Dem can stop then. Anyone with access to a computer or for that matter a local library can find the real figures.


----------



## greenfox (Apr 22, 2010)

charcol said:


> Labour have used exactly the same bar charts in their local leaflets for Ferndale and Gipsy Hill wards, so presumably it features in other wards too.
> 
> It's clearly made up and designed to fit their narrative for the borough, so I wouldn't take it personally - they are trying to insult the intelligence of everyone in Lambeth, not just a selected few!



Yes I'm fairly sure its a standard one - it also applies to Vassall Ward http://www.vassallview.com/2010/04/its-two-horse-race-in-our-area-only.html


----------



## co-op (Apr 22, 2010)

greenfox said:


> And as others have stated the two horse race is a well worn trick - the key is to pick whichever election is most beneficial whether its local council, general or European so that it appears that the worst scenario (mostly in lambeth the prospect of a Tory councillor) is stated and only a vote for the Labour/Lib Dem can stop then. Anyone with access to a computer or for that matter a local library can find the real figures.



The two-horse race "trick" can be a legitmate point I think. Under a first past the post system it will often be the case that the only way a voter can get any mileage out of their vote is to vote against someone rather than for their real preference.

The problem with Lambeth Labour's graphs in this election is that they aren't based on some recent election that happens to look the way labour would like things to look; they are literally just fabricated data; there isn't any election that looks that way.

Seeing things like this makes me so glad I'm not a labour party member any more; this is a party that has completely lost its moral purpose and is just a re-election machine now.


----------



## co-op (Apr 22, 2010)

GeorgeG said:


> Cynical? Dishonest? Willfully misleading? ...



All three.


----------



## GeorgeG (Apr 22, 2010)

On this occasion they haven't even picked a previous election result that makes them look good - they've just made it up out of thin air. Apparently this is actually legal because they're not explicitly claiming that the graph represents real polling data (although almost anyone who looks at it would assume that it does). But if they were trying to sell a product - not just collect votes - I'd be amazed if they weren't hauled up for it.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Apr 22, 2010)

memespring said:


> The LCC hustings were good. Does anyone know of any others? None currently listed: http://questionyourcandidates.org.uk/seats/dulwich_and_west_norwood



The wonderful SE11_lurker has listed some local hustings over here.

I am *so* tempted to write off my ticket to see Billy Bragg next Thursday, just to see if the local Labour party at The Oval / East Hampshire has the front to send along the political careerist.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Apr 23, 2010)

charcol said:


> Labour have used exactly the same bar charts in their local leaflets for Ferndale and Gipsy Hill wards, so presumably it features in other wards too.
> 
> It's clearly made up and designed to fit their narrative for the borough, so I wouldn't take it personally - they are trying to insult the intelligence of everyone in Lambeth, not just a selected few!


I saw yesterday Labour's local leaflet for Larkhall ward and it uses what is presumably the same bar chart. I don't know why because in Larkhall it's only a one-horse race, as can be seen from the last result (that of the May 2008 Greater London Assembly elections which were broken down by wards):


> Labour 1287 (42.6%)
> Conservative 652 (21.6%)
> Liberal Democrats 390 (12,9%)
> Greens 370 (12.2%)
> ...


The "others" (ie the last 6), incidentally, amounted to 10.7%, which is quite high. As it happens, with the exception that UKIP is not standing this time, this is the same list of parties standing in the Vauxhall constituency in the general election. I don't know how representative Larkhall ward is of Vauxhall but it will be interesting to see if the result is the same.


----------



## ajdown (Apr 23, 2010)

I've had several leaflets through from different parties all giving completely different figures as to the voter percentages in my area, and why they are the one to vote for to get 'real change'.

Like fuck it will be.  Whichever party gets in, it'll be the same shit for another four years.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 25, 2010)

*No education, no education, no education*

Is Kemi hiding something?
I was so impressed by Kemi (Ms Conservative Brixton)'s glossy leaflet, I sought to find out the views of a Nigerian lady of my acquaintance, who has 3 shcool age boys in a special needs school. She said "What are the kids round here supposed to do if they are kicked out of school?  It's Ok if you live in Wimbledon - you can send them to Peckam or Brixton.  But if you're already in Brixton you're at the end of the line."
New Tory slogan: "Abolish education for the indigent poor!"
or how about "Back to Charles Dickens for you and your kids!"?


----------



## se5 (Apr 25, 2010)

Reading about Adegoke at http://kemi.adegoke.com/ I am impressed - she is clearly a rising star of the Conservative Party and I wouldnt be surprised to see her elected for a safer seat in 2014/2015. 

Even with the present woes I dont see much chance of Labour losing in Dulwich and West Norwood due apart from anything else to the split opposition. She makes interesting use of a graph showing the number of councillors to suggest that the Tories are the challengers to Labour in this seat when the bulk of the non Labour vote according to most estimates is evenly split between the Lib Dems and the Tories.

I am slightly alarmed at the second half of the sentence on the about page "Nowadays, my reading list has shrunk down to books on British and some Yoruba history and_ I treat myself to a Terry Pratchett novel once a year._" Hmm do we really want out politicians living in more of a fantasy world! 

There is an interesting profile of her on the RBS/Coutts website http://www.coutts.com/woman/2010/april/regulars/uniquely-coutts-24-hours.asp


----------



## CH1 (Apr 25, 2010)

*Kemi-2 "What is the Conservative policy on Gay Rights?*

Conscious of the remoteness of having been "bumped" into the Dulwich constituency of St Tessa, I offered Kemi use of a window space in my vast CHL mansion for electoral poster display, provided this was of her, not Cameron.

I also offered her my vote and my brother's vote, provided she could assure me that she was not against Gay Marriage, either by church or state.
Answer has come there none.

Heard the one about the Lib Dems telling different things to people in different constituencies?

Perhaps it's time Kemi and her agent woke up to the fact that there are probably more gay people in Brixton than Conservative voters.  And that Cameron told us how his policy on gay rights will be adherred to by "Christian" candidates (as opposed to Church of England, Methodist, United Reformed, Unitarian etc)

Kemi - do you support Gay Marriage, or are you a straw in the wind? 

Looks like I'm going to have to vote for good old Jonathan Mitchell.  At least as a graduate of Trinity College Dublin, Jonathan ought to have a bit of style, and as a human rights lawyer his heart should be in the right place.

Attaboy, Jonathan! Make it a no1 this time, not no2.  Let's put Tessa out to grass.


----------



## Mairead (Apr 25, 2010)

CH1 said:


> Conscious of the remoteness of having been "bumped" into the Dulwich constituency of St Tessa, I offered Kemi use of a window space in my vast CHL mansion for electoral poster display, provided this was of her, not Cameron.
> 
> I also offered her my vote and my brother's vote, provided she could assure me that she was not against Gay Marriage, either by church or state.
> Answer has come there none.
> ...



Cherie Blair is a human rights lawyer . . .


----------



## Ms T (Apr 26, 2010)

Jonathan Mitchell put in an appearance at a country music gig I went to last night at The Grosvenor.  A pity the LibDems can't be bothered to even leaflet our area (Herne Hill/Brixton borders).  So far we've had three leaflets from Labour, a Green one, and a leaflet from Kemi Adegoke, who hasn't got a hope in hell of getting my vote.


----------



## owenking (Apr 26, 2010)

*Election night in Brixton*

Taking a brief break from the serious stuff, does anyone know if any pubs (or Ritzy?) in Brixton are planning to open late on election night as the results come in? I need to know whether I should book Friday off!


----------



## han (Apr 26, 2010)

All I want to know is who to vote for to keep the Tories out.

I'm a member of the Green party, but on this occasion, I think we're heading for a potential Tory victory so I am not going to vote Green.

Polly Toynbee wrote a good article in the Guardian on Saturday about this:
http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2010/apr/24/clegg-electoral-reform-tactics-romance

All I care about is keeping the Tories out. If Lib Dems could get power, that'd be my ideal, as they didn't vote for the Iraq war and they'd bring in PR, but I think that's a pipe dream. Keeping the Tories out is far more important, to me, anyway. I am terrified of us going backwards as a society and that's where Conservatism would take us.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 26, 2010)

*Coldharbour Dead Zone (CDZ)*



Ms T said:


> Jonathan Mitchell put in an appearance at a country music gig I went to last night at The Grosvenor.  A pity the LibDems can't be bothered to even leaflet our area (Herne Hill/Brixton borders).  So far we've had three leaflets from Labour, a Green one, and a leaflet from Kemi Adegoke, who hasn't got a hope in hell of getting my vote.



Coldharbour has been hands off since Ray Woolford split the Lambeth Lib Dems in 1994 setting up his own "Independent Democrats" with rtheir hands in the till.  I hear he's now a Tory in Forest Hill.  But that shouldnt mean a life sentence of Donatus, surely.  (I remember vividly how when I asked him why he didn't get the pavements of Coldharbour Lane repaved - they haven't been done tyhis end since I moved here in 1986 - he said "The Lib Dems have spent all the money in Streaham".  2 points there:
1. Donatus lives in Streatham
2. He was just being typical Nigerian contrarian (he was winding me up for the fun of it)


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 26, 2010)

CH1 said:


> Coldharbour has been hands off since Ray Woolford split the Lambeth Lib Dems in 1994 setting up his own "Independent Democrats" with rtheir hands in the till.  I hear he's now a Tory in Forest Hill.  But that shouldnt mean a life sentence of Donatus, surely.  (I remember vividly how when I asked him why he didn't get the pavements of Coldharbour Lane repaved - they haven't been done tyhis end since I moved here in 1986 - he said "The Lib Dems have spent all the money in Streaham".  2 points there:
> 1. Donatus lives in Streatham
> 2. He was just being typical Nigerian contrarian (he was winding me up for the fun of it)



And I thought Donatus is Irish having grown up there.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 26, 2010)

Gramsci said:


> And I thought Donatus is Irish having grown up there.



Well if he is he must be an Irish contrarian.
At least Chukka is not ashamed of his African heritage!!


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 26, 2010)

Well I think Donatus would say he was both Irish ( as he grew up there) and Africa descent.  Donatus takes issues of race seriously from what ive seen. 

Fair enough. This is a globalised world we live in. Peoples histories are complex.

What is "African Heritage". I was asking a Black British guy I now about why Africans and people from the Carribean dont always get on. He said he has heard African people call people like him (Carribean descent) "Sons of Slaves" as an insult. He says some people from Africa regard themselves as proper Africans (even to the point in say Nigeria of distinguishing themselves as from a particular ethnic tribe) where as those descended from slaves arent. Many Black people from Carribean are mixed race. My friend says there are people of Asian descent in his family background.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 26, 2010)

Gramsci said:


> "African people call people like him (Carribean descent) "Sons of Slaves" as an insult. He says some people from Africa regard themselves as proper Africans"



I went to Nigeria for Christmas in 2007, against all advice from friends and especially work colleagues, not least the Ghanaian ones!

Anyone can be partisan - about race, tribe, footy team, The Proms vs "proper" opera at Glynebourne etc.  We English excel at drawing distinctions.

I was pleased to have gone to Nigeria. Despite having a couple of minor incidents, all the people I met were normal human beings and I had a wonderful time.  The thing that shocks me most about West Africa is the way mentally ill people are treated (or rather cast into the gutter to scavenge for food- some totally naked)  Now I am semi-retired I am thinking if I could do something about that.  Is this an issue which interests you?


----------



## CH1 (Apr 26, 2010)

*Kemi-3*

Still no word from Kemi - she's missed the boat as far as I am concerned.

As it turns out she works for Coutts (which is part of Royal Bank of Scotland Group- and the Queen's bank), and is a computer bofin, she might well be the person who has to reset the Queen's password when her Maj has an off day getting into her website.

Imagine the the feeling of power that could bring - having control over the Queen's banking arrangmdents!

No wonder Kemi doesn't give a toss about Brixton, even if she does live in Railton Road (has anyone checked her nomination papers to see if it's true?)

Yet another Cameroon who is a toff posing as a "working person".

I suggest you follow http://twitter.com/davecameroon
(Dave Cameroon) on Twitter.  Some great Cameroonia on there, especially the vidoe links!


----------



## Mairead (Apr 26, 2010)

To be honest I don't care where Donatus comes from I just know that when he was Cabinet member for Health and Social Care he did his absolute best to screw over older and disabled people in Lambeth just to keep his political masters happy. Gotta say though that his brown nosing skills must have been flawed as he was bumped from the post asap. He's an absolute joke.


----------



## WarmharbourLane (Apr 26, 2010)

Gramsci said:


> Well I think Donatus would say he was both Irish ( as he grew up there) and Africa descent.  Donatus takes issues of race seriously from what ive seen.
> 
> Fair enough. This is a globalised world we live in. Peoples histories are complex.
> 
> What is "African Heritage". I was asking a Black British guy I now about why Africans and people from the Carribean dont always get on. He said he has heard African people call people like him (Carribean descent) "Sons of Slaves" as an insult. He says some people from Africa regard themselves as proper Africans (even to the point in say Nigeria of distinguishing themselves as from a particular ethnic tribe) where as those descended from slaves arent. Many Black people from Carribean are mixed race. My friend says there are people of Asian descent in his family background.



There is a rather clear and occassionally bitter divide between Black African groups and Black Caribbean groups.

In my (relatively limited) experience it tends to be more about attitudes than ethnicity. I've been told on quite a few occasions by Black Africans that Black Caribbeans are lazy, don't value education etc yaddah, yaddah. Conversely - I've heard black carribbeans accuse black Africans of being corrupt, untrustworthy, and they seemed to express a sense that caribbeans were more entitled to be here than africans. 

I know of a community centre near me that is currently in the middle of an inter-community power struggle between Nigerians and Barbadians.  

These things are always complicated, but there does seem to be a split there for whatever reason.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 27, 2010)

CH1 said:


> I went to Nigeria for Christmas in 2007, against all advice from friends and especially work colleagues, not least the Ghanaian ones!
> 
> Anyone can be partisan - about race, tribe, footy team, The Proms vs "proper" opera at Glynebourne etc.  We English excel at drawing distinctions.
> 
> I was pleased to have gone to Nigeria. Despite having a couple of minor incidents, all the people I met were normal human beings and I had a wonderful time.  The thing that shocks me most about West Africa is the way mentally ill people are treated (or rather cast into the gutter to scavenge for food- some totally naked)  Now I am semi-retired I am thinking if I could do something about that.  Is this an issue which interests you?



Its that immigration, race is an issue amongst the public if not the political class. The political class and the financial/ business elites gain economically from immigration. 

Ive noticed recently Black British people complaining about immigration and those they dont feel should be here. 

It was the large number of East Europeans who came and the fall out from Blairs Iraq war that have made this an issue.

So I am interested in peoples views (not politicians) on the matter.

My view is what I told someone from Eastern Europe and Africa I bumped into. In East Europe there are Oligarchs in Africa fat politicians who look after themselves. In this country its more "civilized" but the same. The Fred Goodwin types are pandered to so the laws of the country look after there interests. So I said all of us have more in common than a bastard like Fred Goodwin and those of his ilk. Its a cosmopolitan elite of professional politicians,CEOs and Bankers who are the real enemy.

What depresses me about the election is that the 2 main parties both say they are going to "crack down" on illegal immigration and use a points system for immigration. This will only work in the interests of the financial and business elites. They also take great delight in both turning on the LibDems for being "soft" on immigration.

I think the multicultural Super Rich should be deported from London. As one economist said London has become the Butler of the worlds wealthy.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 27, 2010)

Saturday Ist May 3pm-5pm at St Matthrews Hall, 10 St Matthews Road

  Meeting organised by Lambeth Tenants Council ,Defend Council Housing and Lambeth Pensioners Action Group

"Who will sort out Lambeths Housing Crisis"

There are invited speakers from Labour (Steve Reed), Lib Dems ( Ashley Lumsden), Tories (John Whelan) and Greens ( Shane Collins)


----------



## ajdown (Apr 27, 2010)

Lib Dem canvasser around the New Park Road area.

Nice guy, but I told him I wasn't voting for anyone this time round as all parties were as bad as each other, and he tried to remain enthusiastic but decided fairly quickly that he was wasting his time on me.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 27, 2010)

Gramsci said:


> Its that immigration, race is an issue amongst the public if not the political class. The political class and the financial/ business elites gain economically from immigration.
> 
> Ive noticed recently Black British people complaining about immigration and those they dont feel should be here.
> 
> ...



What can I say?  I think that there is always a tendency for those on welfare to take it easy and use the casuon of benefits to their advantage.  I myself am "resting" on non-means tested benefit before returning to the fray of work - which I hope to do by the end of September.

If you visit the Beehive - my favourite watering hole - you will find many pople who have not worked for years.  Some are mad, like me, and on a cushy means-tested rate with their rent paid, their council tax paid, and even a suplementary amount given to them because of alcoholism  or drug addiction

Liekwise if you check out the staff in the Beehive, there are three Polish migrants, one Alabanian migrant, one Ugandan student, one Sierra Leonean student (or maybe refugee in his case), one Tajik refugee and two Nigerians who pay their cards so close to their chest that I cannot guess their status.

There is NOT ONE worker at the Beehive who is idigenous English or Irish with full social security rights.

There is also the question of housing. I moved to London in 1977 (Raynes Park) from Manchester and was refused housing because I was under 30 and single.  I was forced to buy a flat in Brixton because it was the only place I could afford to get a mortgage.

I moved to my present house in 1986, where I have been "trapped" ever since. Fortunately I have 4 bedrooms and 3 living rooms in here, so because of inflation I can live quite luxuriously even on benefit. Being gay, I havde a "pretend family" lifestyle as Michael Portillo would have said when he was in the closet. I have a Ghanian MBA student here who pays no rent, and I consider to be a protegé in the style of Plato and Socrates.  He is not gay - he does not have time to be because he has to work hard in menial jobs to pay his student fees.

He has never had a problem getting a job, but then he always gets paid the minuimum wage, and accepts that because he wants to get his qualification and go back to Ghana to use it.

I had a Nigerian protegé a couple of years ago who I assisted in getting through the PLAB exams. He is now a surgeon in the north of England.

I had an illiterate protegé from Sierra Leone, a refugee, who lost now time getting work in luxury hotels in the West End once he had the right to work.

What to all these people have in common - they came here to better themselves, and got on their bikes and looked for work, as Lord Tebbitt once said.

I like African people, and I am happy to strike up a friendship with any nationality of person, but I have to say that the staff at the Beehive are much friendlier than most of their alcoholic, deadbeat customers!

Frankly  think peoplewho complain about immigrants, but refuse to work, need something radical done to them. What about a brain transplant!  Many of them could also do with going back to school to learn how to read and write properly, learn manners and generally find a proper purpose to their lives.

Actually what they want is someone with the preaching power of a John Wesley to put the fear of God into them!


----------



## CH1 (Apr 27, 2010)

Gramsci said:


> What depresses me about the election is that the 2 main parties both say they are going to "crack down" on illegal immigration and use a points system for immigration. This will only work in the interests of the financial and business elites. They also take great delight in both turning on the LibDems for being "soft" on immigration.



It goes without saying that I am a lifelong Lib Dem voter. I even got my hand shaken by Jeremy Thorpe at the Rochdale byelection in 1972!


----------



## CH1 (Apr 27, 2010)

CH1 said:


> It goes without saying that I am a lifelong Lib Dem voter. I even got my hand shaken by Jeremy Thorpe at the Rochdale byelection in 1972!



Although I was a councillor once (1994-1998) it leaves me with a great sense of freedom at the moment being a member of the public rather than a candidate.

Follow me on Facebook
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000351308894&ref=profile

or twitter:

http://twitter.com/BrixtonianDave

I'm quite mad!!!


----------



## Tricky Skills (Apr 28, 2010)

I went along to the Vauxhall hustings last night at St Mark's in Kennington. It was really quite a decent evening. All the main candidates were there. Only the English Democrat and Christian Party PPC's were missing. No loss.

We had an overbearing Vicar of Vauxhall in charge of the event, the Socialist Party PPC making the sick connection between poverty and domestic abuse, and a rather confused, self-proclaimed "intelligent" Tory PPC (who then showed a complete lack of historical understanding.)

I'm no great supporter of Kate Hoey, but I thought she was dignified. The joke Animal Protection candidate (he admits as much) got very personal with Hoey. It was all quite messy. She didn't rise to the personal jibes, and actually made a joke about the whole farce.

So yeah - a decent evening for local democracy.

More over here, here and here.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Apr 28, 2010)

Tricky Skills said:


> I went along to the Vauxhall hustings last night at St Mark's in Kennington. It was really quite a decent evening. All the main candidates were there. Only the English Democrat and Christian Party PPC's were missing.More over here, here and here.


I see these three bloggers are members of a mutual admiration society. The first one doesn't seem to know much about local politics as when you follow the link of the "Socialist Party of GB" you end up at the website of . . . the SWP. Anyone who knows anything about the SWP would know that their policies are not at all the same as those recorded as being expressed by Daniel Lambert.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Apr 28, 2010)

Mutual appreciation society? Um, it's called linkage.

Speaking of which, now corrected.

Still don't think much of the sixth form sociology lesson from the Socialist whatever candidate.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 28, 2010)

han said:


> All I want to know is who to vote for to keep the Tories out.
> 
> I'm a member of the Green party, but on this occasion, I think we're heading for a potential Tory victory so I am not going to vote Green.
> 
> ...



I wouldn't have thought the Tories had a chance in Streatham - Labour got 47% of the vote last time, with the Lib Dems second on 29.5%.  Here's the figures in full.  

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/shared/election2010/results/constituency/e53.stm


----------



## Tricky Skills (Apr 28, 2010)

Much like Labour in Herne Hill, it seems that the Streatham Labour graph leaflets are working off questionable data.


----------



## twistedAM (Apr 28, 2010)

Is anyone other than Lab, Lib, Tory, Green and UKIP standing in West Norwood? Need a leftie to vote for.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Apr 28, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> Is anyone other than Lab, Lib, Tory, Green and UKIP standing in West Norwood? Need a leftie to vote for.


No. Looks as if you'll have to write "None of the Above" or "Down with Capitalism" on your ballot paper.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Apr 28, 2010)

Tricky Skills said:


> Still don't think much of the sixth form sociology lesson from the Socialist whatever candidate.


That's obvious. For a professional report on the same meeting see here.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 28, 2010)

CH1 said:


> Although I was a councillor once (1994-1998) it leaves me with a great sense of freedom at the moment being a member of the public rather than a candidate.
> 
> Follow me on Facebook
> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000351308894&ref=profile
> ...



I think I remember when u where Cllr. We may have met.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 28, 2010)

Saw this at Vauxhall. This really is the Nasty Party.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 28, 2010)

Tricky Skills said:


> Much like Labour in Herne Hill, it seems that the Streatham Labour graph leaflets are working off questionable data.




I've worked it out - the figures that I quoted on the BBC site are based on the new constituency boundaries.  The leaflet is quoting the actual figures in 2005, which appear to be accurate.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk_politics/vote_2005/constituencies/default.stm


----------



## colacubes (Apr 28, 2010)

There's a whole world of dodgy graphs out there amongst all the parties.  I was having a look through some of the leaflets on thestraightchoice.org and some of them are hilarious


----------



## Jean-Luc (Apr 28, 2010)

Gramsci said:


> Saw this at Vauxhall. This really is the Nasty Party.


Where in Vauxhall did you see that? In the posh part in the north where MPs and their hangers on live. According to this 17% of Lambeth residents of working benefit are on benefits. I imagine the figure for Vauxhall will be higher. If you add housing benefit the figure will be much higher still. So that's a huge chunk of the electorate the Tories are writing off. So they're not only nasty but foolish with it. But what would you expect of a party led by a one-time member of the Bullingdon Club and his cronies?


----------



## lang rabbie (Apr 29, 2010)

Gramsci said:


> I think I remember when u where Cllr. We may have met.



CH1 knows an amazing number of people.  Although there are still some Lambethans who manage to confuse him with Hatboy given the crossover in their interests


----------



## CH1 (Apr 29, 2010)

*Chat and slag off vs. Kiss and Tell*



Gramsci said:


> I think I remember when u where Cllr. We may have met.


Really! - was it on Clapham Common perhaps?

In view of Mr Brown's latest cringe-making gaff, how about this one from my days as Lib Dem councillor:

In the summer of 1997 after release from the Charter Nightingale Hospital, Lissom Grove (highly recommend 5 star restaurant for staff and patients in the basement!) I was befriended by a very macho black member of the Green Party called Sam N*.  Sam was very keen to move into my house immediately, but when I declined his arduous advances he stole an audio tape containing a profession of love for me recorded as a voice message from my boyfriend (James B*) in Ghana.  This tape proposed a "gay marriage" between me and James B*.  Sam knew I was in a feud with the then owners of the DogStar, and gave the tape to them, who passed it to the South London Press.  Andrea Perry (for it was she), the doyen of South London gossip columnists, then turned this into a story saying I had recently married my boyfriend in the Brixton United Reformed Church.

There were two things wrong with the story 

1. I was actually a member of the Brixton Unitarian Church at that time (I have since reverted to the good old C of E, following the elevation of the very charming Dr Rowan Williams to Archbishop of Canterbury) Church goers here will know that Brixton United Reformed Church does not exist.

2. Although I was tempted, I had not actually accepted this proposal of marriage from James B*, who was (and remains now) in Ghana (see my Facebook page http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000351308894&ref=profile).

I achieved some notoriety in my ward (Thornton) at the time, and I actually think that if the Lib Dems had not selected another candidate for the ward I might have had an increased majority at the following election.  In the event someone else was selected and the Lib Dems lost my seat to Labour.

I am grateful for that in a way - I was well fresh for the 1998 BBC Promenade Concert season and managed to attend a record number of concerts that year freed from the burdens of office!


----------



## CH1 (Apr 29, 2010)

*Angie Meader*
Hey guys (and gals - wouldn't want to be called a mysoginist bigot by Donatus!) I just learned some wonderful news.
Angie Meader is standing in Coldharbour for the Lib Dems. Former chair of Social Services scrutiny committee, leading light in the failed attempt to save the Emergency Clinic at the Maudsley Hospital, Angie definitely gets my vote.
Send that rogue Donatus into the obscurity he so richly deserves.  I understand he is Irish.  Maybe he should try standing in Dublin. Or better still he should be re-deployed as a trolley dolly on RyanAir!
Follow me on Facebook (Lord Brixton)
http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/profile.php?id=100000351308894&ref=profile
Also follow me on Twitter www.twitter.com/BrixtonianDave (Gnostic Brixton)


----------



## se5 (Apr 29, 2010)

I have been forwarded a rather angry warning about the dangers of the Lib Dems, dubbed 'treachorous anti-democratic cover for the Tories', based on the experience in Southwark where they have been in power in coalition with the Conservatives for the past eight years http://donttrustlibdems.blogspot.com/2010/04/truth-about-libdems-dont-trust-them.html - maybe a warning for Lambeth?


----------



## CH1 (Apr 29, 2010)

*VIRAL chain letter REACTION(ary) LABLABLAB*



se5 said:


> I have been forwarded a rather angry warning about the dangers of the Lib Dems, dubbed 'treachorous anti-democratic cover for the Tories', based on the experience in Southwark where they have been in power in coalition with the Conservatives for the past eight years http://donttrustlibdems.blogspot.com/2010/04/truth-about-libdems-dont-trust-them.html - maybe a warning for Lambeth?



This is what is known as a viral message: note the "pass this on" at the end.
You must have had chain letter telling you to forward this to X people otherwise something nasty will happen.

This is one of those!!


----------



## se5 (Apr 29, 2010)

CH1 said:


> This is what is known as a viral message: note the "pass this on" at the end.
> You must have had chain letter telling you to forward this to X people otherwise something nasty will happen.
> 
> This is one of those!!



And you posting on here is not equally a viral message aimed at promoting the Lib Dems? (A form of entryism? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Entryism )

I thought it was interesting that someone was so agitated about such matters - I would have thought that the Lib Dems are on course to lose Southwark, their tenure of the borough hasnt exactly been a success these past four years has it? Of course in Lambeth we have periodic Lib Dem/Tory coalitions as well which usually do nothing for the people of Brixton concerned as they are with keeping their sests in Streatham and Kennington


----------



## ajdown (Apr 29, 2010)

se5 said:


> Of course in Lambeth we have periodic Lib Dem/Tory coalitions as well which usually do nothing for the people of Brixton concerned as they are with keeping their sests in Streatham and Kennington



Labour's performance hasn't exactly been stellar either, has it?

As there is no other credible left-wing alternative locally or nationally, I can see a lot of people on hear foaming rabidly on the 7th May.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 29, 2010)

*Angie Meader OPPOSED Donatus Anyanwu's Cuts*



CH1 said:


> This is what is known as a viral message: note the "pass this on" at the end.
> You must have had chain letter telling you to forward this to X people otherwise something nasty will happen.
> 
> This is one of those!!



Please note Angie Meader was part of the campaign AGAINST the cuts on home services for disabled people organised by Age Concern.  These cuts were forced through by the Blessed DONATUS ANYANWU.

No doubt being an Irish Catholic, as we have been informed, he is on his knees in confession at this very moment - just like two faced Gordon Brown


----------



## ericjarvis (Apr 29, 2010)

CH1 said:


> Angie Meader is standing in Coldharbour for the Lib Dems. Former chair of Social Services scrutiny committee, leading light in the failed attempt to save the Emergency Clinic at the Maudsley Hospital, Angie definitely gets my vote.
> Send that rogue Donatus into the obscurity he so richly deserves.



She'll be getting fuck all votes in Angell Town. Over the last two years of cuts for the estate the Lib Dems have so far done one single thing. They made an attempt to shore up the repuatation of the now departed estate board of management who had embezzled several thousand quid. Round here they have a perfectly deserved reputation as opportunistic lying scum. It will take more than a few weeks of crap amateur online marketing to make any difference. For instance they might actually try doing something for the people of Lambeth, other than their own supporters and party members.

We've got an estate in crisis on two fronts. Gang crime, and funding cuts (aside from a 30% reduction in the budget for running the estate, a million quid of regeneration money has been taken away because the EMB won't accept the illegal funding cut). Have they done anything? Not a fucking thing. Less even than Donatus, who has done next to sod all.

So basically they can FUCK OFF. They can come back when they've actually made an attempt to do something constructive rather than simply attack everyone else.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 29, 2010)

Jean-Luc said:


> Where in Vauxhall did you see that? In the posh part in the north where MPs and their hangers on live. According to this 17% of Lambeth residents of working benefit are on benefits. I imagine the figure for Vauxhall will be higher. If you add housing benefit the figure will be much higher still. So that's a huge chunk of the electorate the Tories are writing off. So they're not only nasty but foolish with it. But what would you expect of a party led by a one-time member of the Bullingdon Club and his cronies?



Its Vauxhall Cross. Where the new bus station is. There is another one at the other end saying "Bring back discipline in school."


----------



## CH1 (Apr 29, 2010)

*Liberal Democrat messages*



se5 said:


> And you posting on here is not equally a viral message aimed at promoting the Lib Dems? (A form of entryism? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Entryism )
> 
> I thought it was interesting that someone was so agitated about such matters - I would have thought that the Lib Dems are on course to lose Southwark, their tenure of the borough hasnt exactly been a success these past four years has it? Of course in Lambeth we have periodic Lib Dem/Tory coalitions as well which usually do nothing for the people of Brixton concerned as they are with keeping their sests in Streatham and Kennington



Dear SE5
I have no standing with the Liberal Democrats. They did not chose me as a candidate in 1998, and I have not sought public office since then.
I am independently wealthy - even to the extent of being harassed by London Bridge Job Centre when I have a Psychiatric diagnosis.

Why don't you go back to SE5 and leave Brixton to the Brixtonians!


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 29, 2010)

CH1 said:


> *Angie Meader*
> Hey guys (and gals - wouldn't want to be called a mysoginist bigot by Donatus!) I just learned some wonderful news.
> Angie Meader is standing in Coldharbour for the Lib Dems. Former chair of Social Services scrutiny committee, leading light in the failed attempt to save the Emergency Clinic at the Maudsley Hospital, Angie definitely gets my vote.
> Send that rogue Donatus into the obscurity he so richly deserves.  I understand he is Irish.  Maybe he should try standing in Dublin. Or better still he should be re-deployed as a trolley dolly on RyanAir!
> ...



Very funny

As u use the Beehive did u ever use to meet Intostella and Anna Key in there?


----------



## CH1 (Apr 29, 2010)

*Friends at the Beehive pub*



Gramsci said:


> Very funny
> 
> As u use the Beehive did u ever use to meet Intostella and Anna Key in there?



Not that I can recall. I have some Eritrean friends there, including Gabreel who is a completely bonkers alcoholic who seems to know the whole of European literature, at least in outline.  Great fan of Dr Zhivago and Boris Pasternak (they studied Russian literature a lot under the communist Mengistu régime, apparently).

I was also very friendly with a member of the Police Consultative group called Peter Harris, who had Asperger's syndrome, but unfortunately died last year.

I relate best to people who are mad like myself.  We are more open to ideas and more interesting company - unless we are totally pissed.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 29, 2010)

*The Guardians of Lambeth - are LABOUR*



ericjarvis said:


> We've got an estate in crisis on two fronts. Gang crime, and funding cuts (aside from a 30% reduction in the budget for running the estate, a million quid of regeneration money has been taken away because the EMB won't accept the illegal funding cut). Have they done anything? Not a fucking thing. Less even than Donatus, who has done next to sod all.
> 
> So basically they can FUCK OFF. They can come back when they've actually made an attempt to do something constructive rather than simply attack everyone else.



I thought you all voted for the ALMO, and that this was Labour Policy.  I can lend you my copy of Plato's Republic if you like. He thought that Democracy was the lowest form of government, and that we should all be looked after by "The Guardians".

But hey, isn't that what now happens - council committees abolished BY LABOUR, cabinet government introduced BY LABOUR. No inconvenient public democracy, people turning up and speaking at council committees like they did under the dreaded Ted Knight, or even under the Lib-Lab-Tory coalition in 1994-1998.

The Labour Cabinet ARE our Guardians and you are not satisfied with that!

Frankly your memory is too short.

Those who cannot learn from history are doomed to repeat it, didn't someone say once?


----------



## se5 (Apr 29, 2010)

CH1 said:


> Dear SE5
> I have no standing with the Liberal Democrats. They did not chose me as a candidate in 1998, and I have not sought public office since then.
> I am independently wealthy - even to the extent of being harassed by London Bridge Job Centre when I have a Psychiatric diagnosis.
> 
> Why don't you go back to SE5 and leave Brixton to the Brixtonians!



Lambeth consider the part of SE5 where I live to be Brixton - as I'm sure you are aware about half of Coldharbour Lane is in SE5


----------



## CH1 (Apr 29, 2010)

*Camberwell residents migrate to Brixton SHOCK HORROR*



se5 said:


> Lambeth consider the part of SE5 where I live to be Brixton - as I'm sure you are aware about half of Coldharbour Lane is in SE5



Touché


----------



## CH1 (Apr 29, 2010)

*Lambeth/Southwark + Brixton Camberwell*



se5 said:


> Lambeth consider the part of SE5 where I live to be Brixton - as I'm sure you are aware about half of Coldharbour Lane is in SE5



I think you will find Lambeth Council consider your part of CHL to be in Lambeth.

Camberwell was one of the old boroughs subsumed into Southwark. However as usual they probably did some boundary changes at the time (usual gerrymandering, you know the sort of thing).

Unfortunately you obviously have Schizophrenia. You are in the Camberwell part of Lambeth (or the Lambeth part of Camberwell)

Brixton Independence Party rules OK


----------



## netbob (Apr 29, 2010)

Most of the Streatham candidates have completed the TheyWorkForYou quiz about local/national issues (except the Labour guy):

http://election.theyworkforyou.com

For Dulwich only Shane has completed it.


----------



## co-op (Apr 29, 2010)

Jean-Luc said:


> Where in Vauxhall did you see that? In the posh part in the north where MPs and their hangers on live. According to this 17% of Lambeth residents of working benefit are on benefits. I imagine the figure for Vauxhall will be higher. If you add housing benefit the figure will be much higher still. So that's a huge chunk of the electorate the Tories are writing off. So they're not only nasty but foolish with it. But what would you expect of a party led by a one-time member of the Bullingdon Club and his cronies?



It won't be advertising to the people of Vauxhall but to the hundreds of thousands suburbanites who drive through Vauxhall every day or who change train or bus there while commuting.

I'm sure some of the poshies are tories but a surprising number of them are middle-class labour supporters. In Stockwell the labour candidates have addresses in Georgian townhouses and gated communities; they seem to richer than the local tories, while the Greens are all on caaancil estates.


----------



## co-op (Apr 29, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> Is anyone other than Lab, Lib, Tory, Green and UKIP standing in West Norwood? Need a leftie to vote for.



Depends what you mean by a "leftie" but on manifesto policy, the Greens are easily the furthest left of this lot (not exactly saying much).


----------



## ericjarvis (Apr 29, 2010)

CH1 said:


> I am independently wealthy - even to the extent of being harassed by London Bridge Job Centre when I have a Psychiatric diagnosis.





Why would somebody who is independently wealthy have anything to do with a Job Centre?


----------



## g force (Apr 29, 2010)

memespring said:


> Most of the Streatham candidates have completed the TheyWorkForYou quiz about local/national issues (except the Labour guy):
> 
> http://election.theyworkforyou.com
> 
> For Dulwich only Shane has completed it.



Awesome the Green candidate in Streatham clearly didn't read the policing question! D'oh! Surprised Lewis Obama hasn't responded yet.

And the English Democrat guy's answers are highly lol-some.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 29, 2010)

ericjarvis said:


> Why would somebody who is independently wealthy have anything to do with a Job Centre?



Because that is what they do now. Even if ur sick. Sick Notes have been replaced by some kind of note that is supposed to say what u can do.

Part of Browns great economy was that he had ended Boom and Bust provided plenty of jobs so no one had any excuse not to work


----------



## CH1 (Apr 29, 2010)

*ESA*



ericjarvis said:


> Why would somebody who is independently wealthy have anything to do with a Job Centre?



Because Gordon Browns new Employment Support Allowance (non-means tested) is costing the government too much.  They try to seduce you into work, or failing that threaten you into work.

I actually worked all of the last 30 years except for 4 months.  Now they are treating me like shit, when most of the Beehive customers (who don't work either) are getting the old Incvlaidity Benefit with the alcoholics supplement (£200 per week I understand), rather than the measley £62 a week I'm getting.

Obviously, even if the average Beehive Man has a brain at all, by the time it's been addled with 20 years heavy drinking there is precious little chance of a Job Centre (Stasi) operative getting a positive result forcing THEM into work.

So they start with highly intelligent soft targets like me to get their bonuses up (and they do get bonuses I assure you - I know people which work in the Employment Service)

Satisfied now?


----------



## CH1 (Apr 29, 2010)

*Correction*



CH1 said:


> I actually worked all of the last 30 years except for 4 months.



It was actually all of the last 33 years, except for 4 months
See my CV:  http://www.facebook.com/profile.php...ile.php?id=100000351308894&v=info&ref=profile

Gissa a job!


----------



## WarmharbourLane (Apr 30, 2010)

CH1 said:


> *Angie Meader*
> Hey guys (and gals - wouldn't want to be called a mysoginist bigot by Donatus!) I just learned some wonderful news.
> Angie Meader is standing in Coldharbour for the Lib Dems. Former chair of Social Services scrutiny committee, leading light in the failed attempt to save the Emergency Clinic at the Maudsley Hospital, Angie definitely gets my vote.
> Send that rogue Donatus into the obscurity he so richly deserves.  I understand he is Irish.  Maybe he should try standing in Dublin. Or better still he should be re-deployed as a trolley dolly on RyanAir!
> ...



What's this about Donatus Anyanwu being Irish ?

I went to see him in a surgery about 3yrs back (the joy of blocked drains), and his accent was as strong as if he'd just stepped off the plane from Nigeria.

Was he born in Ireland and then left at a young age, as he doesn't sound at all Irish ?


----------



## WarmharbourLane (Apr 30, 2010)

Jean-Luc said:


> Where in Vauxhall did you see that? In the posh part in the north where MPs and their hangers on live. According to this 17% of Lambeth residents of working benefit are on benefits. I imagine the figure for Vauxhall will be higher. If you add housing benefit the figure will be much higher still. So that's a huge chunk of the electorate the Tories are writing off. So they're not only nasty but foolish with it. But what would you expect of a party led by a one-time member of the Bullingdon Club and his cronies?



Saw one of those posters on Brixton Rd (near the Tescos) on the bus yesterday. I didn't knock whether to be angry or stunned in greater measures....!


----------



## CH1 (Apr 30, 2010)

*Donatus - Irish Nigerian*



WarmharbourLane said:


> What's this about Donatus Anyanwu being Irish ?



It was Gramsci who put me right on that one!  Apologies for my earlier error. Really.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 30, 2010)

*Breakfast politics: IMMIGRATION DEBATE*

7.30 am: Popped into Wetherspoons this morning for their £1.99 English Breakfast plus a 49p cup of coffee.

Aside from one "mature" customer apparently taking a brandy, the only breakfast customer was Gabreel (surprise, surprise)
"Well" says Gabreel, "what are you in here so early for?"
"Oh" said I, "just fueling up for a mega blast of delivery of Lib Dem leaflets in the tower blocks on the St Matthews estate.  Did you see the debate?"
"Yes" says Gabreel, "saw it but didn't hear it, because they don't have the sound on in here."
"Anyway" says Gabreel, I support Labour "They gave me indefinite stay."

I told Gabreel about my job centre problems (see other posts)
"Oh" says Gabreel, why are they bothering you when you get £62 pounds per week?  I get £78 per week Invalidity Allowance and I don't even have to go to the Job Centre, because I'm depressed."

I suppose at the rate of £1.55 per pint of Ruddles best (which is Gabreel's favourite tipple)  he can buy approximately 50 pints per week.  He obviously does not buy much food, because he's as thin as a rake (personally I like my men very chunky!)  And of course sometimes one of the Somali and Eritrean crowd in the Beehive might buy him a drink as well (though they have to be careful, because when totally pissed Gabreel can be quite difficult to deal with - and the bar staff complain and threaten to bar him).

What a life for a refugee expert on Russian literature!

By the way Gabreel is IN THE SYSTEM and getting benefit.

Nick Clegg was speaking about people such as the family members "helping out" in all-night mini supermarkets which we all use from time to time to get our Blue Nun.

People who are actually working (informally) and yet in the labour black market - not counted, taxed, or able to progress their careers.

How is he wrong???


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 30, 2010)

WarmharbourLane said:


> What's this about Donatus Anyanwu being Irish ?
> 
> I went to see him in a surgery about 3yrs back (the joy of blocked drains), and his accent was as strong as if he'd just stepped off the plane from Nigeria.
> 
> Was he born in Ireland and then left at a young age, as he doesn't sound at all Irish ?



Wish id never said anything now. I havent grilled him on his personal history as its not my business. Ive met him a few times and now he spent a long time in Eire. He has Irish friends and nows a lot about Eire. Apart from that i dont now. I think its fair to say , as i said before, people have complicated personal histories and he would see himself as Irish and African. (I dont know if he was Nigerian background). 

My opinion is that it can be a benefit if someone has lived in 2 cultures.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 30, 2010)

Gramsci said:


> My opinion is that it can be a benefit if someone has lived in 2 cultures.



I agree wholeheartedly with that!


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 30, 2010)

CH1 said:


> 7.30 am: Popped into Wetherspoons this morning for their £1.99 English Breakfast plus a 49p cup of coffee.
> 
> Aside from one "mature" customer apparently taking a brandy, the only breakfast customer was Gabreel (surprise, surprise)
> "Well" says Gabreel, "what are you in here so early for?"
> ...


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 30, 2010)

Meeting tomorrow Ist May

 "Who will sort out Lambeths Housing Crisis?"

 Invited speakers from Labour, Tory, LibDems and Green parties

 Organised by Lambeth Tenants Council ,Defend Council Housing ,And Lambeth Pensioners.

 St Matthews Hall ,10 St Matthews Hall, SW2

 3pm to 5pm


----------



## CH1 (Apr 30, 2010)

*Friends of the Liberal Democrats*



Gramsci;10600763][QUOTE=CH1 said:


> I have many East European friends and I now think we should be more part of Europe instead of slavishly supporting the US.



Perhaps I should set up a group for "Friends of the Liberal Democrats" like they have "Friends of the Tate Library" etc.

Is the pyschology similar to "men who have sex with men" but are not gay in places like Mexico?


----------



## CH1 (Apr 30, 2010)

*MESMAC*



CH1 said:


> Is the pyschology similar to "men who have sex with men" but are not gay in places like Mexico?



Or even on Clapham Common at 2.00 am?


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 30, 2010)

CH1;10600795][QUOTE=Gramsci said:


> Perhaps I should set up a group for "Friends of the Liberal Democrats" like they have "Friends of the Tate Library" etc.
> 
> Is the pyschology similar to "men who have sex with men" but are not gay in places like Mexico?



No I think there is a good chance the LibDems will go down the Neo Liberal road once in power. There are different factions in the LibDems. Like those who support the "Orange Book" which wants the LibDems to go for a more "Market" orientated policy.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 30, 2010)

Gramsci;10600823][QUOTE=CH1 said:


> No I think there is a good chance the LibDems will go down the Neo Liberal road once in power. There are different factions in the LibDems. Like those who support the "Orange Book" which wants the LibDems to go for a more "Market" orientated policy.



You may be right about that. I remember in 1972, notwithstanding Jeremy Thorpe's magical handshake, us Manchester students were refuse admission to the Reform Club for drinks afterwards because we weren't wearing ties!!!


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 30, 2010)

Another poster from Vauxhall Cross. Bring back National Service


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 30, 2010)

Year-olds can do very little of use to the nation in any case, even 16 of them.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 30, 2010)

Maybe the LibDem candidate in Bethnal Green shares some of your views:
 jonathanfryer (from Twitter)

#iloveimmigrants because before their arrival, British restaurant food was generally DIRE. Long live Brick Lane! 
 jonathanfryer

#iloveimmigrants because they helped lift Britain out of our post-War torpor


----------



## CH1 (Apr 30, 2010)

Gramsci said:


> Another poster from Vauxhall Cross. Bring back National Service



And they are complaining about the Pope?


----------



## CH1 (Apr 30, 2010)

*JUST ARRIVED Joke from a Ghanian immigrant - maybe cleverer than we think!*

Three Pastors

Three pastors took a day off and decided to go fishing after a busy
Sunday. They agreed its so difficult preaching to people all the time
and no one preaches to them. Sitting by the river with little response
from the hooks one pastor thought of sharing his heart with others. He
said "guys its rare to get such an opportunity to be among ourselves
like this.
It would be good if we look into our lives and help each other with our
weaknesses".
They all agreed to this. 
1. This pastor said "Gentlemen I need help! The people in my church give 
a lot of money every week. I started taking little by little but now I 
take a big chunk. I can't stop stealing from the church please pray for 
me. The day they will find out I will be fired"! 

2. Another pastor said "brothers your sins are better than mine! I have 
slept with every woman in the church including married women. As I 
preach my eyes hover over the congregation looking for the next prey. If 
this is discovered people will not fire me, they will kill me!" 

3. The last pastor's feet were shaking as they were talking. They 
thought he had a big story to tell. 
He stood up and said "My brothers my problem is gossip! I can't sit 
anymore. I have to share your stories with other people! I will be back 

The other pastors fainted.


----------



## Amina Graham (May 2, 2010)

*leaflet absence worries*



Ms T said:


> Jonathan Mitchell put in an appearance at a country music gig I went to last night at The Grosvenor.  A pity the LibDems can't be bothered to even leaflet our area (Herne Hill/Brixton borders).  So far we've had three leaflets from Labour, a Green one, and a leaflet from Kemi Adegoke, who hasn't got a hope in hell of getting my vote.




Can you let me know your road/address cos i'm helping out with leafleting that area and we have been doing that area lots so i'm worried you haven't been receiving anything.  You can catch up with the lib dem candidate in the mean time at his blog here: www.jonathanmitchellsblog.com and see the latest flyer in electronic version on the page 'my parliamentary campaign'.


----------



## Amina Graham (May 2, 2010)

han said:


> All I want to know is who to vote for to keep the Tories out.
> 
> I'm a member of the Green party, but on this occasion, I think we're heading for a potential Tory victory so I am not going to vote Green.
> 
> ...



Tories are in Third in the Dulwich and West Norwood constituency which covers Brixton and coldharbour ward so a lib dem vote is the best one if you want Labour out.  FYI this is the latest poll in one of the wards:

See your lib dem candidate here www.jonathanmitchellsblog.com


----------



## Orang Utan (May 2, 2010)

i can't seem to find a full list of candidates for all constituencies. anyone?


----------



## Amina Graham (May 2, 2010)

If you go via the party websites you can put in your postcodes. But that will take ages...

http://ukpollingreport.co.uk/guide/seats-a-d 

This website has an a-z list of constituencies and lists the candidates at the bottom of the constituencies - ie.search by constituency


----------



## Orang Utan (May 2, 2010)

yeah, and i'm not that interested in the main candidates.
i've already had their stuff through the door.
only this pidgeon woman has written to me and i haven't read her letter.


----------



## malice (May 2, 2010)

If you look on the bbc, or any of the main papers' websites, there'll be a full list - or ukpollingreport.co.uk is quite good.

Or indeed, lambeth's official stuff:

http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/Services/...taryElection2010StatementPersonsNominated.htm


----------



## Gramsci (May 3, 2010)

I just missed seeing Tessa Jowell. Bumped into one of my friendly ward Cllrs who was leafleting Brixton with Tessa and had stopped in Ritzy bar for coffee. It appears Ritzy bar is unofficial Lambeth Labour party HQ for election. If anyone wants a chat with Labour party. I got free sticker.

Tessas campaign literature is at least better than some ive seen. No parsonalised attacks on LibDems.

I had thrust into my hand Labour Vassal ward election literature. It had a drawing of someone wearing a top with the L/D logo. He was wearing a balaclava , carrying a torch and a bag of swag. Apperently the LDs are so soft on crime they belong to the criminal classes. Shock horror they want to spend public money sending young thugs on holiday. Im outraged


----------



## Orang Utan (May 3, 2010)

CH1 said:


> Maybe the LibDem candidate in Bethnal Green shares some of your views:
> jonathanfryer (from Twitter)
> 
> #iloveimmigrants because before their arrival, British restaurant food was generally DIRE. Long live Brick Lane!
> ...


food in brick lane is generally dire.
that's just him saying 'i love curry me' to demonstrate his right on credentials. slippery.


----------



## co-op (May 3, 2010)

Amina Graham said:


> Tories are in Third in the Dulwich and West Norwood constituency which covers Brixton and coldharbour ward so a lib dem vote is the best one if you want Labour out.



Er read the post - it's the TORIES he's worried about, not Labour.

One of the Lib-Dems great historic sins is splitting the liberal-left vote in this country to the benefit of the blue scum - when are you going to learn this? I know you and labour hate each other with a passion, but the overwhelming majority of voters I know in places like London (I know it's different out there in middle-bloody-England) prefer either to the tories and you should act accordingly. That means backing off a bit where Labour are passably safe, and attacking where Labour are weak and the tories strong. Labour should reciprocate.

If you want to be sure of keeping the tories out in D & WN your best option is clearly to hold your nose and vote Labour - and the local liberals should basically shut up.


----------



## colacubes (May 3, 2010)

Popped out briefly earlier to meet a friend for a drink and came home to find a shiteload of letters and leaflets in my shared letterbox.  Odd on a bank holiday but I had a nose. They were all personalised letters from the Labour party for people.  Unfortunately they had been delivered to the wrong address about 100m up the road.   I've done leafletting and basic rules are deliver to the right address ffs   Plus what makes it worse there wasn't a single one for me or my neighbours amongst it.

And the worst thing is I've just been chatting to my mate who lives at the other end of the constituency and we've both realised that pretty much all the postal campaign literature is addressed to the man of the household.  What the fuck is that about


----------



## Ol Nick (May 3, 2010)

co-op said:


> the overwhelming majority of voters I know in places like London prefer either to the tories



That says so much about you and your friends and so little about reality it's actually sweet.


----------



## co-op (May 4, 2010)

Ol Nick said:


> That says so much about you and your friends and so little about reality it's actually sweet.





Ah, a patronising tory prick. I always forget how you assume you are a majority everywhere. 

I saw a tory canvassing down Poplar Rd in Herne Hill yesterday - I only noticed because I thought it was a domestic going off at first; I heard a shouted "FUCK OFF!" at a doorstep and sort of watched a bit out of the corner of my eye and saw a door slam and a sheepish looking twat of a psb in glasses carrying some Cameron leaflets (perhaps it was you?) leaving the garden trying not to look embarrassed. He muttered "afternoon" at me so I told him to fuck off too.

Sorry, if it was you btw, they just seemed les mots justes. But a bit rude I guess.


----------



## Ol Nick (May 4, 2010)

co-op said:


> prick



Dear oh dear. Let it go! Don't post while drunk. Do read the FAQ. Don't jump to conclusions.


----------



## OpalFruit (May 4, 2010)

Chukka Ummana or Chris Nicholson?
I cannot decide.....I am a lifelong Labout voter....but the LibDems are actually saying the things I agree with. No I.D cards. No 3rd runway. And they voted against the war. But can Clegg do it or is he just a good TV presenter? Help. I cannot spend tonight and tomorrow night awake and fretting about this any more.


----------



## co-op (May 5, 2010)

Ol Nick said:


> Dear oh dear. Let it go! Don't post while drunk. Do read the FAQ. Don't jump to conclusions.




You're a bit of a one trick pony aren't you?

The trouble with the whole "being patronising" thing is that it's either the real deal (in which case you're just un-self-aware, tory, whatever) - and that's fine in your own circles I guess - or it's a really laboured, unoriginal internet wind-up, in which case you're just another internet prick.

TBF to you I'm not 100% sure which you are, but I think your tones getting a little screechy so I guess the latter - which is probably good as you have a chance of growing out of it. It may hurt a little though.


----------



## Amina Graham (May 5, 2010)

Has anyone else wondered why Labour and the Tories are both going after the Lib Dems in the Dulwich and West Norwood constituency? This is a first! I think it's clear it's being done because they're worried about the ground swell of support for the Lib Dems.  They are clearly worried that after coming second in the last election with one of the biggest swings in the country from Labour to Lib Dem that the Lib Dems just may be the ones to beat in this election in this area  bbc 2005 election result.  So if anyone is undecided then check this out and see what you think.  Vote for change after 18 years of the same person.


----------



## co-op (May 5, 2010)

Amina Graham said:


> Has anyone else wondered why Labour and the Tories are both going after the Lib Dems in the Dulwich and West Norwood constituency? This is a first! I think it's clear it's being done because they're worried about the ground swell of support for the Lib Dems.  They are clearly worried that after coming second in the last election with one of the biggest swings in the country from Labour to Lib Dem that the Lib Dems just may be the ones to beat in this election in this area  bbc 2005 election result.  So if anyone is undecided then check this out and see what you think.  Vote for change after 18 years of the same person.



Huzzah!


----------



## quimcunx (May 5, 2010)

OpalFruit said:


> Chukka Ummana or Chris Nicholson?
> I cannot decide.....I am a lifelong Labout voter....but the LibDems are actually saying the things I agree with. No I.D cards. No 3rd runway. And they voted against the war. But can Clegg do it or is he just a good TV presenter? Help. I cannot spend tonight and tomorrow night awake and fretting about this any more.




http://voteforpolicies.org.uk/survey/select


----------



## buscador (May 5, 2010)

Amina Graham said:


> Has anyone else wondered why Labour and the Tories are both going after the Lib Dems in the Dulwich and West Norwood constituency? This is a first! I think it's clear it's being done because they're worried about the ground swell of support for the Lib Dems.  They are clearly worried that after coming second in the last election with one of the biggest swings in the country from Labour to Lib Dem that the Lib Dems just may be the ones to beat in this election in this area  bbc 2005 election result.  So if anyone is undecided then check this out and see what you think.  Vote for change after 18 years of the same person.



Yes, judging by the hysterical tone in today's personalised offering from the Herne Hill Labour Action Team, it's all getting a bit messy in SE24 and environs. St Tessa is clearly feeling the pressure.


----------



## Ms T (May 5, 2010)

Amina Graham said:


> Can you let me know your road/address cos i'm helping out with leafleting that area and we have been doing that area lots so i'm worried you haven't been receiving anything.  You can catch up with the lib dem candidate in the mean time at his blog here: www.jonathanmitchellsblog.com and see the latest flyer in electronic version on the page 'my parliamentary campaign'.



We finally got a leaflet the other day, and I got a personalised one in the post yesterday.  Had at least half a dozen from Tessa.


----------



## co-op (May 5, 2010)

buscador said:


> Yes, judging by the hysterical tone in today's personalised offering from the Herne Hill Labour Action Team, it's all getting a bit messy in SE24 and environs. St Tessa is clearly feeling the pressure.



Is that the one claiming the Green Party are baby-eating spliffheads who want to increase car speeds and put Lambeth's school children on the streets?

The school stuff is especially cute coming from the great bearer of the socialist standard, Cllr "Jim Dickson", (that's James Rowan Chatterton-Dickson, when he's at home) whose Labour Party chums closed Effra Primary school just as he was going to move out of Herne Hill to a nice Tory ward (Thurlow Park) and send his children to Rosendale. I've not managed to find out whether "Jim" actually voted for that, but that's what I've been told. I guess a lot of people would do it if they could afford it, and I guess a lot more of us could afford it if we awarded ourselves double-digit pay rises for being a lambeth council committee chairman.

The fact that he did that while voting against giving the London Living Wage to the lowest-paid workers in Lambeth, (those employed on privatised council contracts) makes him a real scumbag imo - and before voting for Sian Berry (second choice) in the London Mayoral elections in 2008, I had only ever voted Labour my entire life.

Haw, haw! Doubles all round, eh what, Chatters?


----------



## g force (May 5, 2010)

OpalFruit said:


> Chukka Ummana or Chris Nicholson?
> I cannot decide.....I am a lifelong Labout voter....but the LibDems are actually saying the things I agree with. No I.D cards. No 3rd runway. And they voted against the war. But can Clegg do it or is he just a good TV presenter? Help. I cannot spend tonight and tomorrow night awake and fretting about this any more.



Exactly the same  for me - I think both Chukka and Chris would be an excellent representative for the constituency and would fight hard to get things done in Streatham.

However, Labour has cocked things up no end, they want ID cards, they went to war. LibDems on the other hand are led by a man I trust about as far as I could throw him and who seems happy to jump into bed with the Tories if it means furthering his own interests.



I think TBH on balance I'm gonna go with Chris simply because of the party policies you outlined above.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 5, 2010)

i still haven't made my mind up. can't decide between 3 of them.


----------



## g force (May 5, 2010)

Opal - should point out that Chukka told me he was anti the war and also ID cards. However gvien that they're Labour policy I'm, not sure it makes much a difference!


----------



## buscador (May 5, 2010)

co-op said:


> Is that the one claiming the Green Party are baby-eating spliffheads who want to increase car speeds and put Lambeth's school children on the streets?



It's not quite up there with Swift, is it.


----------



## co-op (May 5, 2010)

buscador said:


> It's not quite up there with Swift, is it.



Well no. But then quite a lot of Swift isn't either if you see what I mean.


----------



## buscador (May 5, 2010)

Indeed, co-op.

And speaking of comic potential, has there been a sighting of UKIP in the area? I only ask because I'm making bunting out of election leaflets and so far it's a bit dull, being mainly red and orange.


----------



## ericjarvis (May 5, 2010)

buscador said:


> Indeed, co-op.
> 
> And speaking of comic potential, has there been a sighting of UKIP in the area? I only ask because I'm making bunting out of election leaflets and so far it's a bit dull, being mainly red and orange.



I was canvassed by the UKIP parliamentary candidate. I told her I'd rather poke my eye out with a stick than vote UKIP and closed the door. She didn't leave a leaflet.


----------



## fjydj (May 5, 2010)

g force said:


> Exactly the same  for me - I think both Chukka and Chris would be an excellent representative for the constituency and would fight hard to get things done in Streatham.
> 
> However, Labour has cocked things up no end, they want ID cards, they went to war. LibDems on the other hand are led by a man I trust about as far as I could throw him and who seems happy to jump into bed with the Tories if it means furthering his own interests.
> 
> ...



Has anyone met this Chris Lib dem, does he live locally? I wasn't going to vote but if he's going to be a decent constituency MP I might vote for him.


----------



## Tricky Skills (May 5, 2010)

Yeah, met Chris Nic a few times. I'm not sure of his exact address, but he's not a parachuted in candidate. Chuka is a Streatham boy, through and through.

I'm quite pleased with the whole Streatham campaign. Both would make very decent local MP's. They care about the area, and how it has been left to run down.

Chuka is obviously the rising Nu Labour star (although he is actually rather left of centre.) Chris Nic has responded well to the mudslinging by Lambeth Labour, something which Chuka to his credit, has tried to distance himself from.

So yeah - it looks like Streatham at least should be better served, either way, come Friday morning.


----------



## Gramsci (May 5, 2010)

g force said:


> Opal - should point out that Chukka told me he was anti the war and also ID cards. However gvien that they're Labour policy I'm, not sure it makes much a difference!



Everyone in the Labour party i have met was anti war. Pity they didnt make that clear to Tony Blair when he was going to war. Pity people Labour party people like Chuka didnt make more of a fuss at the time. But then that might have spoilt ones chances of being an MP.

If ur anti Iraq war vote LibDem or Green.

Alright ive decided to be fair and check the Streatham Obama out. Interview with Brixton Blogger (some rather good local bloggers -Tricky Skills etc )

http://brixtonblog.wordpress.com/2010/02/17/interview-chuka-umunna/

Oh dear hes matey with Castaing

Chuka Obama was ant war-on record and is left leaning supporter of Compass group-who arent New Labour- be interesting if he does get elected.

http://www.compassonline.org.uk/index.asp

Take it all back Chuka Obama. Give the guy a chance.

Fuck me heres Chuka chatting with my ward Cllr and Tessa Jowell. 



photogenic isnt he. Body language spot on. The young man will go far.


----------



## Gramsci (May 5, 2010)

Here are Greens canvassing outside Tescos tonight. Put this up on local election thread as well. Thought Greens deserved a pic here as well.


----------



## Gramsci (May 5, 2010)

Last week bumped into those nice Anarchists from Class War. They had a stall outside Camden Tube station. They are all in favour of a"hung" parliment.I think this sticker i photographed today in West End sums there philosophy up.

Out of courtesy i didnt take any photos of there stall. As they said they didnt have there Balaclavas on. They gave me some nice posters to put up. Here they are. Nice. Im hiding tommorow.


----------



## Gramsci (May 6, 2010)

This made me laugh. Ann Summers in Wardour street


----------



## Orang Utan (May 6, 2010)

voted for drinkall. hopefully he won't lose his deposit.
greens and socialists got my vote locally.


----------



## ericjarvis (May 6, 2010)

Tricky Skills said:


> Yeah, met Chris Nic a few times. I'm not sure of his exact address, but he's not a parachuted in candidate. Chuka is a Streatham boy, through and through.
> 
> I'm quite pleased with the whole Streatham campaign. Both would make very decent local MP's. They care about the area, and how it has been left to run down.



Just noticed this.

Chris Nicholson lives in Chessington, or at least his family does. He bought a house in Streatham AFTER he was selected as parliamentary candidate. He's originally from Manchester, and for many years was leader of Kingston Council.

So not parachuted in, no. He has a long connection to Streatham that stretches back all the way to being selected as parliamentary candidate.


----------



## se5 (May 7, 2010)

ericjarvis said:


> Just noticed this.
> 
> Chris Nicholson lives in Chessington, or at least his family does. He bought a house in Streatham AFTER he was selected as parliamentary candidate. He's originally from Manchester, and for many years was leader of Kingston Council.
> 
> So not parachuted in, no. He has a long connection to Streatham that stretches back all the way to being selected as parliamentary candidate.



And if elected he will know exactly what it is like for the lowest paid Lambeth citizens what with only having four homes and being a millionaire city accountant (according to the internet that is! Especially http://lambethlibdemwatch.wordpress.com/tag/chris-nicholson/)


----------



## quimcunx (May 7, 2010)

I had a nap and a bath.  Any news on Streatham?


----------



## colacubes (May 7, 2010)

quimcunx said:
			
		

> I had a nap and a bath.  Any news on Streatham?


Not yet but declared around this time last election so should be soonish.


----------



## quimcunx (May 7, 2010)

*crosses fingers for Green* 

lol


----------



## se5 (May 7, 2010)

On the BBC election site they reckon the declaration is likely to be closer to 6am


----------



## quimcunx (May 7, 2010)

I'm going to bed and hoping for hung.


----------



## g force (May 7, 2010)

Labour holds Streatham...congrats to Chukka


----------



## se5 (May 7, 2010)

Full results in Lambeth

Streatham - http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/constituency/1345/streatham
Vauxhall - http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/constituency/1392/vauxhall
Dulwich and West Norwood - http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/constituency/883/dulwich-and-west-norwood

Turnout up all across the borough

The borough council elections are apparently due to be counted at around 3pm today so expect results around 7ish


----------



## Orang Utan (May 7, 2010)

can't believe lepper only got 117 votes with that amazing afro and that grin.


----------



## Tricky Skills (May 7, 2010)

I can believe this man got just short of 10,000 votes in Vauxhall


----------



## se5 (May 7, 2010)

Tricky Skills said:


> I can believe this man got just short of 10,000 votes in Vauxhall



He' such a stylish fellow:


----------



## ericjarvis (May 7, 2010)

se5 said:


> And if elected he will know exactly what it is like for the lowest paid Lambeth citizens what with only having four homes and being a millionaire city accountant (according to the internet that is! Especially http://lambethlibdemwatch.wordpress.com/tag/chris-nicholson/)



Though according to that he only has one of those homes because the home he initially bought in Streatham turned out to actually be in Wandsworth, so he had to buy another in the right constituency.

No, not parachuted in, because that would be what the "old" parties would do. And we know the Lib Dems are different. So actually when they do it we are supposed to see it as bringing new ideas to the area, or somesuch hypocritical bullshit.

Every election I just end up hating the Lib Dems more and more. Simply because they are so up their own fucking backsides they don't seem to see how luidicrous their double standards are.


----------



## lang rabbie (May 7, 2010)

ericjarvis said:


> Though according to that he only has one of those homes because the home he initially bought in Streatham turned out to actually be in Wandsworth, so he had to buy another in the right constituency.



A completely bollocks story on an anonymous attack website.  The house in Wandsworth/Tooting was his girlfriend's former place in Furzedown.   They have been living in Clapham for the last two years.


----------



## Belushi (May 7, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> can't believe lepper only got 117 votes with that amazing afro and that grin.



I came close to voting for him.


----------



## Gramsci (May 15, 2010)

Where is CH1? Our resident LD. I want the low down on this new Civil Partnership.


----------



## ericjarvis (May 15, 2010)

Gramsci said:


> Where is CH1? Our resident LD. I want the low down on this new Civil Partnership.



The election is over, all the "I'm not really a Lib Dem activist I just only post on the boards to praise them and slag off the Labour Party" posters will be back in hibernation.


----------

